# cdt, all bad reviews and I just bought a set!



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi all, I thought CDT was a good brand, was looking to replace my diamond d661 comp set. Looked on CDT website and they had refurbished hd-63 braxial set with drt-26 tweeters and ex-480 xover for $199.
Did a search of reviews, found nothing on this set but seems all models of CDT got bad reviews, am I screwed?
I know the xover can be modified to be a 560 model which people think is o.k.
Just wondering if I sould not even open the box when it comes and see if they will accept return, reviews on here have me scared, though found no actual review of the hd-63 braxial here or by just googling it.
Any input appreciated, need to decide fast.
Roy
This is the set
Shop CDT Audio - HD-63 Braxial set


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i wouldnt think they would suck, but there probably are better for the $200 price range.

hopefully someone can chime in and give u some real help


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I work for a CDT Audio authorized dealer and I don't know how you have found nothing but bad reviews. I have searched over a period of months using Google and casual car audio forum searching and I have found the usual mix of good, middle-of-the-road, and bad reviews. Compared to other brands their isn't a large number of reviews of CDT Audio products available online.

What made you choose to buy from their B-stock refurbished inventory other than the price?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Why were you replacing the diamond 661? Want to sell the diamonds. i love mine


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Once upon a time, I had the 6.5" Classic comp set and the mid sounded bad (very peaky, straining response in the upper midrange compared to some other inexpensive drivers I had on hand. The tweeters were equally as bad. The CDT passive crossovers OTOH are something I might use in the future on some project. I don't have experience with this particular set you are considering, but there are a lot of good comps and coaxes you can get your hands on for $200.


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

I use CDT products all the time, I love the stuff... 
I haven't used that particular set, but im sure it will sound good, even for $200. Cant go wrong with CDT.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Never mind how they *might* sound - it says the cast baskets have been repaired with epoxy!

They are either defective, which is bad enough, or returns that have been 'repaired' 

Not that there is anything wrong with CDT in general, but I sure wouldn't risk $200 on them. Send 'em back and find something that is in better condition.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

What did your ears say?? 

Have you actually HEARD them?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I've installed a lot of cdt over the years, and I always seem to get positive results. I can't think of a time when anyone actually returned them and went with something else. The entry level stuff is ok, but their mid and high level lines sound really great to me. I've put in those speakers you bought, and I remember them sounding pretty nice. I would simply recommend a decent enough amp, some damping, and you should be happy for a set of speakers in that price range.


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

trumpet, bought from 'b' stock for $199, new would have been $500, and they said they function 100% but not sure what to think now about the epoxy bracket repair, was taking them at their work they function as promised.
No, haven't listened to them yet, wanted feedback first in case wanted to try and return unused.
The search I did where I said it was all bad wasn't a google search, just a search of this forum trumpet. What surprised me is I read all the positive reviews on their site from different magazines.
I called today and talked to guy name John and asked why the power rating was listed at 100 hz HP, told him I read all these posts where people say there is a big hole in midbase and I usually xover at 63 or 80 hz, he said people do with this set just to make sure I set my amp up correctly. They have a page on there site about setting up amp gains. People can read it and see what they think, my concern is they have you start with amp gain all the way down and head unit up to max, which did not think should be done but he said a new good receivers preouts will not distort.
John at CDT said he is sending a 484 xover not the 480 which people said cut out.
JOMO posted a modification of changing 3 caps on the 480 to make it like their good 560i, not sure if can do the mod on the 484, if someone knows would appreciate it.


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

More crossover info.
I also have a nice set of A/D/S 346cs crossovers, cant find any info on its crossover freq so not sure if could try them for comparison if don't care for the CDT ones.
My Diamond d661 crossover around 3.5 kHz which I think is close to the CDT 484, which I could also try, just don't want risk blowing anything. Have also read that crossovers are designed specifically for the speakers it was sold with but I do not know how true that is, since I have always ran active in the past.
So basically will have 3 different sets of crossovers. So will have 3 to choose from, if anyone thinks one of my sets is the best to use, please let me know
Roy


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about the DRT-26 tweeter.

A lot of cdt sets are crossed way too high imo. It's like 5khz 12db/oct IIRC


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats why I am wondering if the crossovers from my diamond d661 set would be better, read a post that someone said it crossed at 3500.
I have no info on my ADS crossover but have a feeling they crossed over pretty low since they were metal woofers


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

huckorris said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about the DRT-26 tweeter.
> 
> A lot of cdt sets are crossed way too high imo. It's like 5khz 12db/oct IIRC


The CDT HD-6 woofer is designed to play efficiently up to 7 kHz.
HD 60


> HD-6 6.5” “Contoured Dispersion Technology” mid-woofer is so efficient, it can play much higher into the midrange frequencies than almost ANY OTHER CAR SPEAKER! Smooth response to 7kHz - 6 1/2 octave!


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

trumpet said:


> The CDT HD-6 woofer is designed to play efficiently up to 7 kHz.
> HD 60


The beaming phenomenon says otherwise.

Not to mention this sentence is a logical fallacy.



> HD-6 6.5” “Contoured Dispersion Technology” *mid-woofer is so efficient, it can play much higher* into the midrange frequencies than almost ANY OTHER CAR SPEAKER! Smooth response to 7kHz - 6 1/2 octave!


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

FWIW, I had the red cast-basket HD set a few years ago. It was a fantastic sounding set in the 01 eclipse convertible it was installed into. I had the tweets mounted right next to the mid-woofers, pointed at the (imaginary) dome light. Staging was great, and they were run off a JL 300/2 full blast when needed. Had no complaints. Great SQ.
(I am using the lower, budget CL series now, and would not recommend them, but I got exactly what I paid for).

Have dealt with John on many occasions, he is a really good guy. Might even upgrade the cross for you if yo ask him to. I think he runs that whole organization.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

radarcontact said:


> (I am using the lower, budget CL series now, and would not recommend them, but I got exactly what I paid for).


After using the HD series, why would you not recommend the CL series? I haven't heard the HD line yet but I love my CL 6.5" component set.


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

The majority of CDT reviews I have read were good ones, I plan on buying a set of comps for my wifes Acura TSX. There prices seem reasonable for high-end car audio, I kind of see them as the PSB of the car audio world.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

scubaroy said:


> Thats why I am wondering if the crossovers from my diamond d661 set would be better, read a post that someone said it crossed at 3500.
> I have no info on my ADS crossover but have a feeling they crossed over pretty low since they were metal woofers


I higly doubt that the crossover is that high on the D661s. I have a set, absolutely love them, but it seems like the tweeter digs pretty low. I hear Johnny cash's voice from my tweeters LOL. Are you selling the diamonds?


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

trumpet said:


> After using the HD series, why would you not recommend the CL series? I haven't heard the HD line yet but I love my CL 6.5" component set.


Well, not that the CLs are bad, but I don't think they are nearly the speaker that the HD is. The HDs really punched me in the ribs, whereas the CLs don't. 
Now, to be fair...different cars, therefore different mounting situations, different amps (JL 150wx2 vs Alpine 100wx2). But I still think the HDs are worth the extra money you were starting from scratch and wanted to go CDT.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I personally only would buy there QES line of subs...overpriced but to some it may be worth it


----------



## scubaroy (Jan 13, 2007)

Will sell the crossovers and woofers, tweeters went in ex's car, I was using the seas neos instead.
Email me if interested. [email protected]


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

My son has been running a set of ES 620's for a few years. They're active off an ESX Q120.4 and they sound incredible. The mids make my pants legs blow back and forth. They're crossed at 3.15 I think.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

scubaroy said:


> Will sell the crossovers and woofers, tweeters went in ex's car, I was using the seas neos instead.
> Email me if interested. [email protected]


Thanks, but I need the whole thing


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

I just finished my set up for the most part i got the PSI +6" midbass wish i would have known i could run up to 8" midbass in my porsce then i ran 3" midrange ES03 and DRT26 tweeters i added the W100i windshield tweeters.

running all in a passive 3 way crossover i think its the 560i im pusshing the CDT 4075 amp and let me tell you we arent even tuning it yet just playing with the settings and I am quite amazed they sound great. I think i do need a little more midbass but i think after tuning it i can make that determination.

I think if you spend a few more bucks you can get a really nice setup i dont think you can go wrong with CDT for the money, just don't buy Retail, look for the closeouts etc etc. 

The only thing i think i need to improve on is my subwoofer i have Image dynamics V1 the very first one and it just lacks balls, i am contemplating the QES 1020 which i have heard is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I have ran CDT stuff on and off for the last 10 years. I love my ES mids. I think they sound fantastic. I don't care for the sound of the TW or DR tweeters. I prefer the old ES-01. I still have a set new in the box. They are a Vifa
copy or probably made in the same build house as a lot of the older CDt stuff was I believe. I have bought a quite a few things from the refurb page and all appeared brand new and undistinguishable from A stock. Retail is too high but I try not to pay retail for car audio anyway. Two things made me buy more CDT. Performance and excellent customer service. I have gotten great service every time I contacted them. I needed some extra tweeter cups for my DRT 26's. I asked about buying some as they are not listed for sale and they just sent me a pair free and free shipping. I sent in a crossover that was broken and out of warranty. They sent me a new upgraded pair for free. You can't beat that in my book. I think they get a bad rap like JL does sometimes. I admit JL is expensive but every product I bought from them was of excellent quality and performance. Can't comment on their customer service as I have never needed it. I won't start talking brands but I have had problems with a couple other big names and was blown off by 2 of them and got no reply from the third. I have also gotten great service from sundown - I would like to try their new comps which are in the $200 range.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I think that people are getting themselves all wrapped up on whether or not its a re-brand or not. I think that non of this really matters. If you like the product and it performs the way it should or how you want them, what does it matter whether its some other companies name that once was on it. To be honest, there arent that many Name Brand companies that aren't paying other companies to build speakers for them.

Personally I don't see what the thing is that people feel to give CDT such a bad name. Their products work exceptionally well. Yeah, some may feel that their prices might be a tad high but the same could be said for some Zapco, JL HD amps and people buy the hell out of them.


----------

